# Peripheral Heart Action Training (PHAT)



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

What are your views on this?

I assume it would be ideal for some one who is cutting, and wants to drop body fat and get lean.

--------------------------------------

So, what in the world does "peripheral heart action" mean?

The term refers to a circuit where upper body and lower body exercises are alternated back and forth. What this does is force the blood flow to keep switching from different parts of the body as you change exercises emphasizing different muscle groups. It results in a more demanding workout for the cardiovascular system because the blood flow isn't able to get into an established pattern like it could if you were just working the same muscle groups.

Below I've outlined a sample program to get you started. The most important part is the concept of alternating upper and lower body (or core) exercises, you can use any exercises you want.

Example Program:

What follows is a list of eight exercises with alternate variations separated into two groups of four.

You can use dumbbells for all the exercises (or barbells or kettlebells) and just body weight for most.

Group A

Chest Press: Hold a dumbbell in each hand, lie on a bench with your feet flat on the floor. Press the dumbbells straight up to full lockout and lower them to the bottom of your chest. Alternate exercises: Barbell bench press, dumbbell bench press on a stability ball, floor press (bench press lying on the floor)

Lunge: Step forward with one leg and lower yourself until your knee almost touches the ground. Keep your back straight and vertical, don't lean forward. Use dumbbells to add resistance as necessary. Alternate exercises: Instead of the lunge you can step up onto a bench.

Standing Row: With a barbell or dumbbells, stand with your knees slightly bent. Fold at the hips and allow your torso to bend forward. Keep your back straight (don't let it round), stick your chest out and pull the weight from hanging in front of you up to just below your chest. Alternate exercises: seated cable row, row from knees on a stability ball, pull ups.

Stiff Leg Dead lift: Stand with your feet close together. Pick up 2 heavier dumbbells or a barbell from the floor and stand up straight, lower it back down. Keep your legs straight (minimal bend at the knees), this will target the hamstrings. Don't round your back. Keep your arms locked out straight as well. Alternate exercises: 2-hand kettlebell (or dumbbell) swing, leg (hamstring) curl, glute-hamstring machine.

Group B

Squat: Feet shoulder width apart, toes straight ahead. Holding 2 heavy dumbbells (or a barbell on your back if you have access to a rack), squat down until your thighs are parallel to the ground and stand back up. Alternate exercises: front squat, leg press, body weight squat (higher repetitions), one-leg squat (rear leg up on bench or chair)

Biceps Curl: Stand with feet shoulder width apart, curl dumbbells or a barbell from arms extended position to your shoulder and down. Keep your upper body still (no leaning backwards). Alternate exercises: Chin up (palms facing you), hammer curl

Sit Ups: Sit with knees bent at a 90 degree angle, feet flat on floor. Do not hold your feet in any way. Slowly sit all the way up and back down. Place your arms by your side or even use them to help pull yourself up if it is too hard (remember your feet aren't braced). Alternate exercises: incline sit up, leg raises, weighted sit ups, stability ball sit ups.

Close Hand Push Ups: Get into the push up position either from on your knees or your toes depending on your ability. Place your hands close together so they are nearly touching. Lower your chest to the ground and keep your body moving as one unit. Push back up to full lock out. This exercise emphasizes the triceps muscle. You can elevate your feet or add weight to make it harder. Alternate exercises: triceps kickback, triceps curl, skull crushers

How to use the Program:

Go through each of the 4 exercises in the group back to back with no rest in between (this is called a "superset"). When you have completed all 4 exercises, rest for a short period of time, then repeat the circuit two more times in the same manner (for a total of 3 times through). After the 3rd time, rest a short period then switch to the exercises in group B and go through those 4 new exercises in the same manner as group A for 3 sets.

Rest periods: Initially, rest for one minute in between each circuit and in between switching from circuit A to B. Gradually decrease the rest periods until you can complete the whole thing with only 30 seconds rest in between each circuit. If you can't get through the 4 exercises in a row with no rest, that's OK in the beginning. Take a few breaths in between exercises as needed.

Weight/number of repetitions: Use weights that allow you to get in between 8-15 repetitions of each exercise. 12 is a good number to start, there is no magic to it. Remember, you will be taxing your cardio as well, so the weights will have to be a little lighter than what you could lift with longer rest periods. Make sure you are pushing yourself though...if you aren't huffing and puffing hard afterwards, you aren't getting the full benefits.

Frequency: Do this program 3 times per week. Combine it with a good warm up and cool down. You can do some walking, running or other cardio on off days if you wish, but that isn't necessary. Follow the program for 1-2 months and then take a week off of weight training. After the back off week, you can start up again with a new circuit by substituting in the alternate exercise suggestions to change it up.

Conclusion: Try this program out for a few months and I'm sure you will be pleased with the results. When combined with a sensible nutrition plan, you can expect to see some good results in terms of weight loss and body composition. Good luck with your training and stay healthy.


----------

